# Tilting Patella



## H@wks F@n (Jun 17, 2010)

I was wondering what ICD-9 code I should use for a Dx of 'tilting patella'. I was looking at 718.86 (Other joint derangement, not elsewhere classified). Anyone have a better suggestion?


----------

